# Audio noob



## Jesot (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm looking for recommendations on a receiver and maybe some speakers. I'm looking to slowly put together a home sound system, starting with a home theater and would like to have a couple speakers outside (not a big house, small urban backyard). I own an old house and the home theater area is probably about a 12x15 space, but it's a pretty open area between that space, the dining room (I actually might put it in the "dining room" - I'm a single man, afterall), and a little reading nook.

The receiver will have to handle the tasks described above and will have a couple game consoles and an HTPC going into it.

I'd like to stay on the lower end of the spectrum as far as pricing goes. I like quality, but I'm no audiophile (for both reasons, I'm here).


----------



## audioguyMI (Jul 13, 2012)

For anyone to contribute anything substantive, you gotta decide on a budget. How much money you want to spend is a decision that has to be made BEFORE you start picking items - you do want to end up with a whole system, yes? 

I can tell you this - the biggest factor in your system is the room in which you put it... so if you have money to spend, you might want to include measurement and treatment of your room in the budget.

There is no shame in starting out with a system in a box - at least in that case you don't need any of us to lay out an opinion that piece A doesn't work well with piece B. The other advantage is that at least you have something in place VERY soon. A third is that you have some frame of reference for whether your ears even need something higher end. I make my living with my ears and I have been astounded with how good the worst of systems are these days. Well, maybe the worst of systems 15 years ago - I honestly haven't set up anything new for a friend in years. But when I did, good speaker placement in a decent room got reasonable fidelity for DIRT money.

Of course, system in a box doesn't have much cool factor - if that's what you're looking for then we're really back to how you want us to spend your money, and how much of it you want us to spend. 

Best regards,
Bill


----------



## Jesot (Jan 21, 2013)

I want to end up with a whole system...eventually. In the near future, I'd like to put together a little 2.1 system that can grow into that as I add to it here and there.

Formulating a budget is tough for someone like me who doesn't know much about the brands and construction quality of parts. I have a lot of other areas where I'm very good at that kind of thing. Bicycles, computers, TVs, cars...I can easily pin down the sweet spot where I'd be happy with the product I purchased and the pricepoint I got it for those items. Audio equipment...not so much.

I've seen some starter suggestions for ~$500 2.1 systems. Obviously, lower is better, but that seems like a fair area to start for me. I just want to make sure my needs for deliberate future expansion to a full 5.1 plus outdoor audio are covered. So that means the most important thing is getting the right receiver. I couldn't come up with a number for the fully completed system.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Since you mentioned a receiver, a good place to look is:

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...iver/Home-Audio/Home-Theater-Receivers/1.html

Refurbished from them is completely safe. Many of our members, including myself, have purchased from them and have been well pleased. Almost any brand they carry will do a good job for you.

Since you mentioned an outdoor system, look for a receiver with more than one zone. However, unless you go well over your mentioned $500, the second zone won't be 5.1, it will be stereo. However, if you don't mind the outdoor system playing the same source as the indoor one you can use speaker switches. I think that switch would be an external one, since I don't recall seeing a 5.1 receiver with 5.1 A/B speaker switching built in.


----------



## Jesot (Jan 21, 2013)

I definitely would want to be able to have different audio going to different areas and it's not all that necessary to have 5.1 outside of the theater area.

I have been looking at a few Onkyo receivers, but am bit sure what the difference between them is other than HDMI i/o's and wattage.

The 515, 609, & 616.

Wondering if and how well these fit in to what I've described and what the important differences are between them.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I am not familiar with Onkyo models, but many on here are, so I am sure you will get the needed advice. Differences in power are not that important unless you jump from 25W to 150W or so. Features such as number of HDMI inputs and zone outputs are important. As you buy more equipment it is easy to run out of HDMI inputs. 

External HDMI switches are available, but that is one more piece of equipment to hook up and control with a remote. Some HMDI switches have auto switching, but the ones I tried were not reliable for selecting the input I wanted - always seem to be set to something different.

Some 7.1 channel receivers let you use two of the amp channels for a stereo second zone, so that just may do the job for you. Read up on manufacturer literature, download instruction manuals and, of course, ask questions here and you will come up with a good plan.


----------



## audioguyMI (Jul 13, 2012)

I believe any of those will completely do what you are looking for and more. Hopefully someone else will know if there are any 'important' differences... I didn't see anything spacious.

It's worth noting that the Onkyo's have something of a reputation for some bad units. That would not sway me from buying one - but I would advise that you purchase and get a lot of use out of it very quickly so you will notice if it has any odd behavior.

On to speakers?


----------



## Jesot (Jan 21, 2013)

I've definitely come across that in reading reviews for Onkyo's. Doesn't scare me too much because the majority of the issues people have had with them are solved by being the slightest bit tech savvy from what I gathered.

Receiver was easy once I figured out the basics of them. Speakers...not so much. I have no idea what I need for speakers. Both rooms that are options are 12x13. Where the media stuff is presently, it's a diagonal setup. There's no carpet in the house (all hardwood floors and plaster walls).

I don't think I need anything too intense. I'm more looking for a reliable, long-lasting brand.


----------



## audioguyMI (Jul 13, 2012)

But we're stuck at our old starting place - money. 

Gonna try and post a TinyURL. Don't know if it will work. I'm fairly new around here so it might be restricted for me. Allowing links to be posted means the potential for malicious code, so it might be verboten period.

If it was me and I was you, I would buy these:

http://tinyurl.com/b54g9wu

Not even sure you would need a .1 with them. You will find that speakers are impossible to nail down without actually listening to them. And what one guy likes, another guy hates. I spend my days listening to inexpensive Yamaha and expensive Genelec. Old school Infinity is what I choose at home. I like 'em, and I have since I was young.

That's my .02 on speakers.

Oh, and your 616 is $299 and $13 shipping at accessories4less. And $40 or so for an extended warranty if you go for that sort of thing.


----------



## Jesot (Jan 21, 2013)

After doing a bit of research and asking around here, I am thinking I'll go with either the Pioneer BS22's or Infinity Pulsar bookshelf speakers to start and maybe move them to the back when I am ready to complete the 5.1 portion.

Good floor speakers probably would be a more attractive option, but push the price point up quite a bit compared to a pair of bookshelf speakers.

Is this strategy sound (no pun intended) or should I reconsider spending more for quality floor speakers for the front?

Also, on to subs?

609/616: 270-300 + shipping
Pioneer/Infinity: 130-170
Current Total: 400-470 + receiver shipping


----------



## audioguyMI (Jul 13, 2012)

Yep. that's a fine plan. What subs you been looking at?


----------



## Jesot (Jan 21, 2013)

I've been looking at BIC America 12" models.


----------



## audioguyMI (Jul 13, 2012)

Sounds like you've got a system. Now just to buy and set it up. 

Don't forget the wires.


----------

